# Blue Green Algae VS Maracyn TC



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

Is Maracyn the only anti-biotic that kills Blue Green Algae? I have a bad BGA problem and I already have some Maracyn-TC on hand but I don't know if that will work.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

The actual medication that is recommended for BGA is Erythromycin. Maracyn is just a trade name for that. Maracyn-TC is actually tetracycline. That's a whole different class of antibiotic. It might work, but personally, I'd stick with E-mycin.

It works pretty well at lower than the usual recommended dose too. I dosed about 10mg/gallon (the usual dose is 250mg/10 gallongs) and it worked beautifully after only 2 doses.


----------

